# Mess Kit Boots



## Angela F. (19 Oct 2005)

I work at a store where we sell tack/equipment/clothing for horseback riding.  A soldier came in a few days ago and explained that he needs tall black boots to go with his Mess Kit, and was wondering if we had anything that would work. 
We do sell tall riding boots, but having never actually seen the proper boots I'm not sure if the style we have are exactly right.  I started checking catalogs and the internet, but again, I want to be sure I'm looking for the right thing.  Can anyone give me an idea of where you would go to find boots, or even give me a really good description of what they need to look like?  A picture would be excellent, anyone who has one could PM me and I'll give you my email.
Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2005)

He should be looking for "Wellington's".  Boullet makes them.


----------



## Angela F. (20 Oct 2005)

Thanks George. 
He did mention the name Wellington, but I didn't know that Boulet makes them.  Shouldn't be too hard to get then (I hope).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Oct 2005)

The Boulet "Congress" boot, No. 8280 is the closest thing to a 1/4 Wellington. Full Wellington style boots are not required as the boot is worn under the stirrup style trousers, not over them.


----------



## Angela F. (21 Oct 2005)

Perfect!   Thanks again.     

Sorry, before I go in to work today I wanted to ask this.  I know you said the full Wellington is not required, but is there any circumstance that would mean he would need a full height boot?  I only ask because he did specify that it would go to the knee, and that it should have a spur box.  Are there varying requirements, or is it possible he was mistaken? (please forgive my ignorance  )  I will tell him about the Congress boot, and double check his description.


----------



## plattypuss (21 Oct 2005)

I concur with recceguy, 1/4 Wellingtons should be sufficient and is what I wear however maybe this particular person wants a full Wellington.  The only exception that I can think of is the possibility that the Riding Troop of the Strathcona's may require or desire a full boot with their mess kit?


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2005)

1/4 wellingtons is what the recipe asks for.
If you're good - ya go with the boxed spurs (for Maj & above)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Oct 2005)

Full Wellingtons, or riding boots, would only be required if he was wearing them on the outside of jodphurs, like the RCMP. For Mess Kit the boots are worn under the pant which are the wrong kind and cut for riding boots.
Once more, 1/4 Wellingtons are the ticket, spurs for all armoured ranks.


----------

